# To all you Pit bull haters out there !



## ILoveBella478

Meet the newest addition to my family Bella sister " Sky " she is a pit bull and yes I'm aware of raising to females and what it could lead to. She came with blood marks on her face fleas and she's really under weight. I saved her from very HORRIBLE OWNERS she's only 9 weeks old. She will be socialized and train every day in some sort of manner. I named her sky because her eyes match the color of the sky. She is the sweetest puppy in the world and I can't wait to get our journey officially started.


----------



## dogma13

They are usually sweet as puppies.Between my two nieces they have seven pit bulls.They were all sweet and even tempered as could be for the first year.All are now severely animal aggressive except for one.They all have to be rotated and kept separated.Fingers crossed for you


----------



## ILoveBella478

dogma13 said:


> They are usually sweet as puppies.Between my two nieces they have seven pit bulls.They were all sweet and even tempered as could be for the first year.All are now severely animal aggressive except for one.They all have to be rotated and kept separated.Fingers crossed for you


SEVEN !? That's crazy, I hope she doesn't turn out aggressive. If she does off to a trainer we go ! I'm not even a pit bull guy, I'm strictly shepherd but when I saw how miss treated this puppy is I couldn't resist to take her


----------



## FOKAI_808

I have a friend who rescued a pitbull from a shelter. The first two years were great. He was a friendly dog then for some reason mauled there three year old daughter while she was sleeping. Fingers crossed, and hope you have better luck. But then an again any dog can attack. One of my soldiers four year was mauled by their Labrador.


----------



## wolfy dog

Between 1.5 and 2 years is when dog aggression will surface. Up until that time they are very charming, fun and sweet. If you want to play it safe(r), get one that is 4 years old at least without a history of DA.
Now you are raising two females: one GSD and a Pit. Fingers crossed. The pup must have been used as bait for fighting dogs so that is the best precursor to becoming DA later in life as she has been imprinted that dogs are dangerous.


----------



## Kyleigh

It's a cute puppy ... but I'm curious ... why would you title your thread like that? 

Are you looking for a fight? It certainly seems like it ...


----------



## wolfy dog

Kyleigh said:


> It's a cute puppy ... but I'm curious ... why would you title your thread like that?
> 
> Are you looking for a fight? It certainly seems like it ...


Thought so too but didn't want to mention it. Even though I don't hate the breed, I will never own one or recommend one to anyone.


----------



## ILoveBella478

Kyleigh said:


> It's a cute puppy ... but I'm curious ... why would you title your thread like that?
> 
> Are you looking for a fight? It certainly seems like it ...


I mean if me saying " To all you pit bull haters out there!" makes someone want to argue then I think that person has personal issues. 

We all know pit bulls get bad reps and I don't know think it's fair. That's where my title comes in to play. If it bothers you then stay away from the post that's what normal people do.


----------



## ILoveBella478

FOKAI_808 said:


> I have a friend who rescued a pitbull from a shelter. The first two years were great. He was a friendly dog then for some reason mauled there three year old daughter while she was sleeping. Fingers crossed, and hope you have better luck. But then an again any dog can attack. One of my soldiers four year was mauled by their Labrador.


That's very sad sorry to hear that


----------



## ILoveBella478

wolfy dog said:


> Between 1.5 and 2 years is when dog aggression will surface. Up until that time they are very charming, fun and sweet. If you want to play it safe(r), get one that is 4 years old at least without a history of DA.
> Now you are raising two females: one GSD and a Pit. Fingers crossed. The pup must have been used as bait for fighting dogs so that is the best precursor to becoming DA later in life as she has been imprinted that dogs are dangerous.


I have no clue what she was used for, all I know is I saw blood and puppy face crying out for help she's only 9 weeks why does she have blood on her face that was my biggest question


----------



## ILoveBella478

FOKAI_808 said:


> I have a friend who rescued a pitbull from a shelter. The first two years were great. He was a friendly dog then for some reason mauled there three year old daughter while she was sleeping. Fingers crossed, and hope you have better luck. But then an again any dog can attack. One of my soldiers four year was mauled by their Labrador.


No disrespect but that sounds like bad ownership. I don't know the person, just saying what it sounds like


----------



## Cobe914

Out of curiosity.. How did you acquire her?


----------



## Stonevintage

I can understand, your heart went out to this puppy. Reality though, is that you have an idea of what a heartbreaking and dangerous problem could arise down the road. To "save" a puppy from horrible owners does not necessarily mean you can not find a good home for it and that you must keep it. 

Do you understand that you will never be able to have it anywhere off leash? You will always have to watch it around people and all other animals? You may have just lost your homeowners insurance coverage. Will you be able to let Bella have her freedoms that she earns while restricting the Pit at all times? 

It isn't all about "bad owners" making the Pit bad. It's about their breeding and their instincts. You will never be able to trust this animal. If you go to dogbite.com and read about the percentages of pit attacks on family members and neighbors it may open your eyes. These dogs that killed were fine in most cases for years and then one day - they just flip. I don't believe it's all lies.


----------



## dogfaeries

On the other side of the coin, my best friend found a female pit puppy years ago. She was probably about 10 weeks old. She kept her, and over the years she lived peacefully with a female GSD, a snarky male sheltie, an elderly female pug, a female basset hound, a dominate female chow, and four crazy cats. She died this year at the age of 10, of lung cancer. Best dog ever. Not an ounce of dog or people aggressiveness in her.


----------



## Nynole1

There is no chance in **** I would ever own one of those animals, call me what you will. I have personally seen what they can do to people for no reason and its not pretty.

You want to post a headline like that, adopt one of those animals and test fate? Good for you.


----------



## ILoveBella478

Stonevintage said:


> I can understand, your heart went out to this puppy. Reality though, is that you have an idea of what a heartbreaking and dangerous problem could arise down the road. To "save" a puppy from horrible owners does not necessarily mean you can not find a good home for it and that you must keep it.
> 
> Do you understand that you will never be able to have it anywhere off leash? You will always have to watch it around people and all other animals? You may have just lost your homeowners insurance coverage. Will you be able to let Bella have her freedoms that she earns while restricting the Pit at all times?
> 
> It isn't all about "bad owners" making the Pit bad. It's about their breeding and their instincts. You will never be able to trust this animal. If you go to dogbite.com and read about the percentages of pit attacks on family members and neighbors it may open your eyes. These dogs that killed were fine in most cases for years and then one day - they just flip. I don't believe it's all lies.


I don't believe any dog needs to be off leash unless you and the dog are far away from any distractions or in a trusted environment. Every dog should be supervised around company at all times. Bella will get freedom normally. If any problem would to occur it will be handle in the best way. Right now this puppy needs me I will worry about issues when they occur. I give every dog a chance until proven other wise not every dog is the same


----------



## Stonevintage

ILoveBella478 said:


> I don't believe any dog needs to be off leash unless you and the dog are far away from any distractions or in a trusted environment. Every dog should be supervised around company at all times. Bella will get freedom normally. If any problem would to occur it will be handle in the best way. Right now this puppy needs me I will worry about issues when they occur. I give every dog a chance until proven other wise not every dog is the same


Best of luck to you and my condolences to Bella.


----------



## ILoveBella478

Nynole1 said:


> There is no chance in **** I would ever own one of those animals, call me what you will. I have personally seen what they can do to people for no reason and its not pretty.
> 
> You want to post a headline like that, adopt one of those animals and test fate? Good for you.


I'm not going to call you anything that's your preference as a human being I respect that. I've seen multiple different dog attacks. I've seen multiple successful pit bulls. Your opinion is your opinion I post that headline for a reason. I don't judge human nor dog or cat until proven. Seems to me your probably a judgemental person


----------



## ILoveBella478

dogfaeries said:


> On the other side of the coin, my best friend found a female pit puppy years ago. She was probably about 10 weeks old. She kept her, and over the years she lived peacefully with a female GSD, a snarky male sheltie, an elderly female pug, a female basset hound, a dominate female chow, and four crazy cats. She died this year at the age of 10, of lung cancer. Best dog ever. Not an ounce of dog or people aggressiveness in her.


Your proving my point not every pit bull wants to kill or fight some are just loving and I seen multiple


----------



## ILoveBella478

Stonevintage said:


> ILoveBella478 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe any dog needs to be off leash unless you and the dog are far away from any distractions or in a trusted environment. Every dog should be supervised around company at all times. Bella will get freedom normally. If any problem would to occur it will be handle in the best way. Right now this puppy needs me I will worry about issues when they occur. I give every dog a chance until proven other wise not every dog is the same
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck to you and my condolences to Bella.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the information and thank you for understanding please don't think I brushed off what you said like it doesn't matter. I take what you said very seriously


----------



## MishkasMom

A puppy is a puppy, be it any breed..it really is how you raise them, I don't own a pit but know people who do and they are all beautiful, gentle dogs in the hands of caring owners. Sky is just gorgeous, reminds me of Cesars "Daddy"


----------



## ILoveBella478

MishkasMom said:


> A puppy is a puppy, be it any breed..it really is how you raise them, I don't own a pit but know people who do and they are all beautiful, gentle dogs in the hands of caring owners. Sky is just gorgeous, reminds me of Cesars "Daddy"


Thank you, I believe I'm a great owner with a strong positive spirt I refuse to let my puppy reflect something different


----------



## Chip18

Sooo, looking to get a thread closed before it get started??? 

Unlike my first into GSD world, Pitts I know! First thank you for saving her! SOunds like she was a headline waiting for a place to happen!

Typically "pack" issues aren't a big deal and neither are people! Rules, limits and boundaries will make the "real problem" easy to manage ...."other dogs!"

Pretty much as simple as that.


----------



## llombardo

Congrats. I love the breed, BUT I personally wouldn't bring a female into my home with my two females(I already have two queen bees). Oddly Robyn loves pits, male and female, but I don't know about living with one. I could see me with a male down the road. I wouldn't leave it if it was in a bad situation either. I would help if needed. You have to keep an eye on them, hopefully they will have complimenting personalities. That is not a fight I would want to break up. I think the worse thing you can do is not be confident and to be stressed, they feed off that. Stay focused and relaxed. Good Luck


----------



## Chip18

Kyleigh said:


> It's a cute puppy ... but I'm curious ... why would you title your thread like that?
> 
> Are you looking for a fight? It certainly seems like it ...


 Hmmm,


----------



## ILoveBella478

Chip18 said:


> Sooo, looking to get a thread closed before it get started???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike my first into GSD world, Pitts I know! First thank you for saving her! SOunds like she was a headline waiting for a place to happen!
> 
> Typically "pack" issues aren't a big deal and neither are people! Rules, limits and boundaries will make the "real problem" easy to manage ...."other dogs!"
> 
> Pretty much as simple as that.


Lol chip you never fail to make me laugh seriously. If I must say I love being the target I am a NEW ENGLAND PATRIOT FAN!! but that's a different topic. Rules and limits and boundaries will be put into full force starting uhhhhh now


----------



## ILoveBella478

llombardo said:


> Congrats. I love the breed, BUT I personally wouldn't bring a female into my home with my two females(I already have two queen bees). Oddly Robyn loves pits, male and female, but I don't know about living with one. I could see me with a male down the road. I wouldn't leave it if it was in a bad situation either. I would help if needed. You have to keep an eye on them, hopefully they will have complimenting personalities. That is not a fight I would want to break up. I think the worse thing you can do is not be confident and to be stressed, they feed off that. Stay focused and relaxed. Good Luck


That's the bad part I have to WAIT and see if they get along. But for right now I'll enjoy the puppy breath and watching Bella teach sky how it's done !


----------



## MishkasMom

Agreed with the above, title of this thread is not the best idea....just "Introducing my new pup Sky" would suffice. Anyhow enjoy her, love her and train her well and prove "The Haters" in your title wrong. When you get them at this age they will be what you make them, that "Tabula Rasa" saying comes to mind.


----------



## jschrest

Pits can be amazing dogs, they can also be nightmares. It's not always the raising that is the issue (though that does contribute), it's more a lack of responsible breeding. Like others have said, they can be fine, gentle, loving,up to a certain age. Then one day they flip, and you wonder where your sweet gentle girl has gone. 

I've rescued many Pits. They really can't ever be trusted fully. No matter how well their training is, they can't ever be alone with another animal. If something sets them off, good luck getting them off a child, adult, or god forbid, Bella. There is a reason they are used as fight dogs. 

All my rescues were closely watched, crate and rotate wasn't used as a means to separate IF a problem arose, they were crate and rotate from day one. They were never allowed alone with my children, and if they weren't crated, they were tethered to me at all times. Whether I had received them as puppies, adolescents, or adults. This isn't a breed that you can just watch, if you miss a single sign and they bite, you're screwed, as is whatever they have latched onto. 

I exercised them separately, feed them separately, trained them separately, and rehomed them separately, and never to a family that had other animals. 

My advice to you? Start the crate and rotate now. Start doing everything separately now. Don't allow them to ever be in a situation were you are setting that puppy up for failure. If you start now, at an early age, it will be easier as adults. She will learn that life for them means crate and rotate. It will be much easier to put in place now, then to wait for an issue to pop up and try to retrain them for a crate and rotate lifestyle. Be fair to both of them, heed everyone's advice, and don't be so caviler about what you have taken on. You know GSD's had bitch on bitch aggression. You know Pits have tendencies towards dog aggression period (albeit it, later in life). You know (based on the title of this thread) that what you have done is controversial (for good reason). Take responsibility early on for the stupid situation you have put BOTH dogs in, and make sure you do everything right in the beginning, not act like it's no big deal because they will be trained well together. 

And finally, from your other posts, I don't think you even have a clue of what you are doing with Bella. And you're bringing another dog into the mess. Good luck keeping them both safe, stable, and happy.


----------



## yuriy

Surprised at the amount of hostility in this thread, especially considering it's coming from GSD owners. Did someone forget that in the 70's the "bad breed" was Dobermans, then in the 80's it was German Shepherds, followed up by Rottweilers in this 90's? 

Bad dog handling & ownership always has a breed scapegoat. I've seen a half-dozen random breeds attack other dogs and people out of nowhere, for absolutely no reason. The dogs ranged from a scruffy ankle biter to mid-sized, to a labrador and to a poodle. Every dog, every breed and every animal has the potential to do something that we would consider socially unacceptable, and it's silly to apply black & white blame on pittbulls. 

OP, enjoy the new puppy, and I do hope things work out for you. Just remember that Pitts are companion dogs and need different handling from GSDs. (No leaving them alone for the entire day!!)


----------



## llombardo

jschrest said:


> And finally, from your other posts, I don't think you even have a clue of what you are doing with Bella. And you're bringing another dog into the mess. Good luck keeping them both safe, stable, and happy.



I think this was kinda rude and uncalled for. Everyone has to start learning somewhere and we have all been there. Whether it's adult dogs, puppies, or a whole litter. There is no need to mean IMO.


----------



## jschrest

llombardo, I'm always blunt, and honest. He is taking on a puppy that is know for aggression, with a dog that is known for bitch on bitch aggression, and he doesn't have Bella well trained. If he had come on here and asked opinions on whether he should get the puppy or not, many people would tell him it's not a good idea until one is fully trained, that getting a female with his current GSD is not a good idea. But I guess because of the way I worded it, it's rude? It's honest. He's making a mistake, and by his other posts, he never listens to advice and just does whatever he thinks is best anyway, because he knows everything. So yeah, sometimes blunt honesty is the way to go. 

Have you read his other posts? Have you watched the videos he posts? Have you seen him ignore all sound advice and do whatever he wants anyway? I replied based on all that. He is being irresponsible. Plain and simple.


----------



## Kyleigh

ILoveBella478 said:


> I mean if me saying " To all you pit bull haters out there!" makes someone want to argue then I think that person has personal issues.
> 
> We all know pit bulls get bad reps and I don't know think it's fair. That's where my title comes in to play. If it bothers you then stay away from the post that's what normal people do.


What bothers me is the attitude YOU portrayed in the title of your thread. 

I commented that it was a cute puppy, and left it at that ... I have tons of opinions on what you've done, but none of them nice or helpful, so I did what normal people do - stayed away and not posted!!!!

And, it's nice to see I'm not the only one that thought the title was provoking ... a simple - here's my new pup would have received a heck of lot more "nice" posts, then some of the ones I've read - and your own replies. 

But if you want to slam me on this post too, feel free ...


----------



## Stonevintage

yuriy said:


> Surprised at the amount of hostility in this thread, especially considering it's coming from GSD owners. Did someone forget that in the 70's the "bad breed" was Dobermans, then in the 80's it was German Shepherds, followed up by Rottweilers in this 90's?
> 
> Bad dog handling & ownership always has a breed scapegoat. I've seen a half-dozen random breeds attack other dogs and people out of nowhere, for absolutely no reason. The dogs ranged from a scruffy ankle biter to mid-sized, to a labrador and to a poodle. Every dog, every breed and every animal has the potential to do something that we would consider socially unacceptable, and it's silly to apply black & white blame on pittbulls.
> 
> OP, enjoy the new puppy, and I do hope things work out for you. Just remember that Pitts are companion dogs and need different handling from GSDs. (No leaving them alone for the entire day!!)


In 1979 I got a Female Staffordshire Terrier. I had her for 13 years. I am speaking from my experience with her towards other dogs - male or female. I can assure you that I was not a negligent owner. I also owned a wolf/hybrid male that lived to 13.5 with no problems. She was fine until another dog attacked her or him. Then she flipped. One person cannot break up a fight once one of these dogs is set off. Yes, they were on leashes. She didn't display this behavior until she was over 2 years old. She killed one hunting dog (that one came on to our fenced property). She severly injured another setter that attacked my male. She attacked and severly injured a Ridgeback (whose owner was repeatedly told not to put his dog in the backyard with ours - he thought he knew better and did it while I was at work....)

She topped out at a whopping 32 pounds. Their power is incredible - the intensity of the attack is insane and comes without warning. No growls, no hair up, no warning - it's all about ending their target's life. No command will be heeded once the behavior has begun. To say "it's the owner and not the breed" is just stupid. All breeds of dogs fight - yes but at some point most quit - these don't quit until one is dead.


----------



## Saphire

I'm with jrchrest on this one. Many posts previous with good advice given but it gets ignored and the OP does the opposite. He is entitled to do just that but now frustration comes into play when the situation can become dangerous for both dogs. 

Reminds me of BARBIELOVESSAILOR.


----------



## Nigel

MishkasMom;7236050[B said:


> ]A puppy is a puppy, be it any breed..it really is how you raise them,[/B] I don't own a pit but know people who do and they are all beautiful, gentle dogs in the hands of caring owners. Sky is just gorgeous, reminds me of Cesars "Daddy"


There's more to it than just how they are raised, genetics plays into it as well.


----------



## yuriy

Stonevintage said:


> In 1979 I got a Female Staffordshire Terrier. I had her for 13 years. I am speaking from my experience with her towards other dogs - male or female. I can assure you that I was not a negligent owner. I also owned a wolf/hybrid male that lived to 13.5 with no problems. She was fine until another dog attacked her or him. Then she flipped. One person cannot break up a fight once one of these dogs is set off. Yes, they were on leashes. She didn't display this behavior until she was over 2 years old. She killed one hunting dog (that one came on to our fenced property). She severly injured another setter that attacked my male. She attacked and severly injured a Ridgeback (whose owner was repeatedly told not to put his dog in the backyard with ours - he thought he knew better and did it while I was at work....)
> 
> She topped out at a whopping 32 pounds. Their power is incredible - the intensity of the attack is insane and comes without warning. No growls, no hair up, no warning - it's all about ending their target's life. No command will be heeded once the behavior has begun. To say "it's the owner and not the breed" is just stupid. All breeds of dogs fight - yes but at some point most quit - these don't quit until one is dead.


That's definitely scary. I don't doubt that there are instances - like yours - where the dogs a predisposed to certain aggressive behaviours. But I'm not convinced that every dog under the "pit bull" label is inherently bad. 

I've no personal experience with pit bulls (other than neighbours with them), so I'm far from an expert. I've heard (literally last night from the senior owner of a young Pitt pup at a park) that red-nosed pitties are considered to be the friendliest, and blue-nosed the exact opposite.


----------



## Kyleigh

Nigel said:


> There's more to it than just how they are raised, genetics plays into it as well.


Absolutely, and my GSD is the perfect example of that - she's been attacked on 5 occasions and is now reactive ... my friend's GSD has been severely attacked twice, and bounced back with no issues whatsoever!


----------



## amburger16

Agree with jschrest.. I'm certain I have posted some stupid things here as I am new to the breed, and new to any nutritional info, etc. But, I have always taken most of the advice given pretty seriously as its quite clear there are a lot of people here who know their ****. 

But, good luck on your adventure. By taking in Bella, you promised to keep her safe, comfortable and healthy.. Keeping that promise is probably going to take alot of crate rotating, and eventually possibly the rehoming of a dog you have become attached to.


----------



## WIBackpacker

To ILoveBella - 

Now would be a good time to reach out and see if there is a good bully breed advocacy/training organization in your area. Not (necessarily) a rescue, but see if you can find a group that offers real training and support for breed owners.

This is an example in the Midwest: 
Brew City Bully Club

I don't own one myself. I have a close friend who would've lost her dog without the support and tough love guidance she received from experienced "pitbull-type" dog owners in an organized club/community. She owns an adult pitbull and an adult GSD, and this organization helped train her how to manage a safe, sane, household. She has stated, point-blank, that if she had not received professional help, someone would have ended up injured or worse. 

Please seek out good resources, I hope you find them in your area.


----------



## jschrest

Nigel said:


> There's more to it than just how they are raised, genetics plays into it as well.


^^^ This times 1000. 

Pits have been bred very poorly for a very long time. They are bred by people who use them as fight dogs or bait dogs. They are bred by what society would term "scumbags." They are bred to be aggressive, to be large, muscular, with a powerful bite. This isn't always the case, obviously there are reputable breeders out there that bred for the good of the bred, but most cases aren't. And if this puppy started with bite wounds, or blood on her face, I think it's safe to say that the horrible owner it was 'rescued" from wasn't one of those reputable breeders. Pits are normally bred for power, for strength, not for good lines. That is where you are going to see the dogs that suddenly attack more often, see the ones that have massive dog aggression, people aggression. You can train them to the best of your ability, see trainers and take classes, but you can't train out poor genetics. 

The same can be said of ANY bred, including GSD's. It's more of a threat and issue with Pits because of the ability to basically unhinge their jaws, bite, and not release. It's not because they are more likely to attack than any other breed, it's the amount of damage they generally do more so than any other bred when they DO attack. I've posted on other threads about rescuing Pits, on how I can see where the term "nanny dog" comes from, but I've also seen that very same dog turn on me when the opportunity arose, out of nowhere, unprovoked, with no signs of aggression for 6+ months. 

Pits are ticking time bombs. It doesn't mean they will go off every time, it means you have to be alert 100% of the time. You have to be aware that they have that capability, that if they do ever attack, it's going to be a mess to get them off whatever it is they are attacking. Pits fight to the death, more so than most breeds, and it's a scary scary thing to witness.


----------



## MishkasMom

I guess we'll agree to disagree. I am not an advocate for the average person to acquire and raise Pits but that also applies to Rott, Bulldogs or Mastiffs No puppy is born a killer anymore than a middle-eastern child is born a terrorist. I know it's an extreme comparison but PBT have been around for a long time and only since some Gangster Wannabes decided to train them as attack/fighting dogs have they got this reputation and the media is very selective which breed will make front page news.
Anyways it's a public forum, people are entitled to their opinions and we will disagree on many subjects. In the end I think we all love dogs and will try our best to be responsible owners (extra responsible when it comes to bully breeds because of their physical ability to cause more harm than a poodle).


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

From Tia Torres / Pit Bulls and Paroles 

(I guess she is the ultimate hater because despite what she pushes on television, her rescue site tells that truth about Pit Bulls.)

The following is basic breed information for anyone who is interested in acquiring a Pit Bull. And for those who already have one or more and would like to learn more about the breed, or simply for anyone who would like to understand these great dogs…..read on.

This page discusses the most notable traits of Pit Bull type dogs, including the potential for dog aggression. You will learn here that while Pit Bulls make great family companions while in the right hands and living situation, they require intelligent, responsible and dedicated ownership. Unfortunately too many people obtain these dogs for the wrong reasons or have little understanding on the inherent traits this breed possesses. It is unfortunate that one of the original purposes of the APBT was (and still is for many) dog-to-dog combat, but it’s a fact that can’t be denied or ignored. It’s very important that every potential Pit Bull owner, understands the selective breeding that took place to make these dogs of today and the inherited characteristics that are potentially within this wonderful breed.

Stahlkuppe (1995) writes: “The American Pit Bull Terrier (APBT) or the Am Staff, is certainly not the right pet for everyone. Being a powerful dog, it will require sufficient and adequate control. Some prospective elderly owners or children, will not be able to supply that control. A first time dog owner, in the minds of many experienced dog breeders, should not buy an APBT or an Am Staff. An insecure person who wants only an aggressive dog to bolster some personal human inadequacy should never become an owner of one of these dogs.”

Humans have created very specialized dogs through emphasizing desired traits and eliminating unwanted ones. It is no different with the Pit Bull breed. The American Pit Bull Terrier has been “selectively” bred for hundreds of years to fight other dogs. This is the sad “work” these dogs were created for. In the same way that Labradors were bred to retrieve birds, APBT’s were bred to face other dogs in mortal combat. Even in dogs that are not recently bred from fighting lines, the urge to rumble can arise at any time. Not to strongly emphasize this fact is to be negligent. We would be equally negligent if we were placing Beagles and failed to educate the adopter about why the specific traits that scent oriented dogs, hunting dogs, bred to work in packs, present certain challenges to those who wish to obedience train their hound.

There are precautions to take when owning a Pit Bull, especially in a multiple-dog environment. Unfortunately these precautions are often viewed as an acceptance for the sport of dog fighting when nothing could be further from the truth. 

Take note that a fight can strike suddenly and for no apparent reason. Warning signs can be very subtle with Pit Bulls and even completely absent in certain cases. Two dogs may be best friends for years, sleep together, cuddle, play and even eat from the same bowl. Then one day something triggers one of them and BOOM! 

It is not necessarily a hate of other dogs that will cause Pit Bulls to fight, but rather an “urge” to do so that has been bred into the breed for many generations. Pit Bulls may fight over hierarchic status, but external stimulus or excitement can also trigger a fight. Remember that any canine can fight, but Pit Bulls were bred specifically for it and will therefore do it with more drive and intensity than most other breeds.

Pit Bull owners must also be aware of the remarkable fighting abilities of this breed and always keep in mind that they have the potential to inflict serious injuries to other animals.

A Word From Villalobos Rescue Center

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, as we most definitely have ours. All we ask of you, is to keep an open mind when learning about this breed and understand from beginning to end, what these dogs have endured throughout the years. Before acquiring one of these mighty dogs, please do as much research as possible and make your decision wisely. Serious Pit Bull owners would rather the “bleeding hearts” not take one of these dogs on merely for the fact that they might find that they’ve “bitten off more than they can chew”. As a rescue facility for this breed, that is the most common plea for help we get. Though we so much appreciate any and all assistance, at the same time, ask for help from those who know: “The Real Pit Bull” before your heart is too involved.


----------



## dogfaeries

yuriy said:


> Surprised at the amount of hostility in this thread, especially considering it's coming from GSD owners. Did someone forget that in the 70's the "bad breed" was Dobermans, then in the 80's it was German Shepherds, followed up by Rottweilers in this 90's?


This. ^^

There are two separate issues here, that I see. One is whether the OP is equipped to deal with 2 female dogs, considering that GSDs are prone to same sex aggression, while the OP is still learning about his current dog. 

The other is the belief that the pit bull is _always_ a ticking time bomb, which in my experience isn't true. I know too many people that have had pitbulls for years and not a one has had their dogs flip out and hurt a person.

I had all kinds of grief from everyone when I announced years ago that I was getting a Dobe. If I heard it once, I heard it a hundred times "that dog will grow up and one day it will turn on you". That is said so often that it is laughed about among Dobe people.

Look at this forum and see the large number of people having trouble with aggression with their GSDs. If I was someone considering a GSD and read over and over again here about dogs not being able to be walked without losing their minds barking and lunging at people and dogs, I wouldn't get one. Dogs that have to be muzzled at the vet. Dogs that can't be approached when they are out and about. Dogs that aren't safe with children. Don't you all find that a little bit disconcerting?? 

No, it isn't just how they are raised. Genetics are a big part of it. I guess I'm just a little shocked that GSD people would have such a bias toward a breed, considering that a lot of the general public are afraid of shepherds.


----------



## Stonevintage

yuriy said:


> That's definitely scary. I don't doubt that there are instances - like yours - where the dogs a predisposed to certain aggressive behaviours. But I'm not convinced that every dog under the "pit bull" label is inherently bad.
> 
> I've no personal experience with pit bulls (other than neighbours with them), so I'm far from an expert. I've heard (literally last night from the senior owner of a young Pitt pup at a park) that red-nosed pitties are considered to be the friendliest, and blue-nosed the exact opposite.


I believe it has to do with genetics and what they were bred to do. If you look at the "way" some of the different breeds fight there are distinct "styles" that are not trained but inherited. A good example I think would be the Pit type breeds vs the Northern breeds. To me - it is not necessarily that the pits fight but the way they fight and they don't stop - that "quit" trigger for self preservation let alone anything else seems to be missing.

Another distinction, many breeds fight when a basic need is being threatened. They will fight for food, mates or dominance and once that has been established, there is an end. I see something else with the pit breeds.

I don't believe the breeders of these sorts of dogs are breeding to eliminate this problem. Statistics show that the attacks are increasing, not decreasing and it's not just because pit ownership is growing.

6% of the dogs in our country are Pits and are responsible for 68% fatal attacks on people. Pits & Rotts combined are responsible for 82% of fatal attacks. 43% of fatal attacks by pits on people are in homes with family or friends.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I by no means hate pit bulls. I agree with those who mentioned poor breeding. Living in a Baltimore suburb, I can honestly say that the majority of dogs in Baltimore City and surrounding areas are pits or pit mixes. Puppies advertised on Craigslist are pits. If you live in my area and want a shelter dog, your options are limited. It's pretty much going to be a pit. Why? Dog fighters and drug dealers keep breeding them. These dogs were not bred by a reputable breeder with any thought to temperament. 

It breaks my heart to see so many pit bulls in shelters. I know their chances of getting adopted is slim to none. I wouldn't chance it, though. Other breeds? I would chance it. Maybe my fear is unrealistic, but a pit is a lot of dog to have turn on you. Not worth the risk to me. That is why I adopted my two dogs from out of state shelters - a hound and a shepherd.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Stonevintage said:


> To me - it is not necessarily that the pits fight but the way they fight and they don't stop - that "quit" trigger for self preservation let alone anything else seems to be missing.


^This is what is known as being "game", a quality which is critical to the very essence of what a Pit Bull.


BAD RAP
May 20, 2013 
It's Dog Bite Prevention Week. Did you know that there was never such thing as a 'Nanny's Dog'? This term was a recent invention created to describe the myriad of vintage photos of children enjoying their family pit bulls. While the intention behind the term was innocent, using it may mislead parents into being careless with their children around their family dog - A recipe for dog bites!


----------



## llombardo

There are a lot more then 6% Pitts in the world. Shelters in my area are at 95% or better Pitts. When you have as many pits as there is in this world, bite statistics will change.


----------



## Castlemaid

I'm going to lock this thread. Thanks you for many of you that have offered good advice. Getting a new puppy should not be this controversial, but the title of the thread is a challenge and a dare (maybe the OP didn't mean it that way, but that is how it is seen and how people are reacting - defensively). I also do not want this thread to turn into a pit-bull bashing thread, they never accomplish anything of value. 

Locked.


----------

